# ViP722 - L6.74 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For new installs only:

```
23:22:44 01/24/11
PID=08B3h
 DownloadID: 7FKC
 Upgrading FW [2]:
 L674:'L040'-'L099','X040'-'X099'
 L674:'L040'-'L099','X040'-'X099'
 New FW: 'L674'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:]
 '1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': {ViP722}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[0-8]3[0-1]-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': {ViP722}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I do not have a new install, but my oldest 722 just got L674 and I do not see that it fixed anything and has now given me audio drop outs on OTA channels. If I go to the sat version of the same channel it is fine.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Do you still get the drop outs of you connect your OTA directly to the TV?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

On other sat for some current DVR:


```
21:11:00 01/26/11
PID=08B5h
 DownloadID: 7GKC
 Upgrading FW:
 L674:'L100'-'L673'
 L674:'L100'-'L673'
 New FW: 'L674'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': {ViP722}  R0082163432-R0086487536 R0087329595-R0087329595 R0079259546-R0079259546 R0083956744-R0083956744 R0083604597-R0083604597 R0086643411-R0086643411 R0087811569-R0087811569
 '1[0-8]3[0-1]-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': {ViP722}  R0082163432-R0086487536 R0087329595-R0087329595 R0079259546-R0079259546 R0083956744-R0083956744 R0083604597-R0083604597 R0086643411-R0086643411 R0087811569-R0087811569
```


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach (Feb 26, 2008)

Some of my repeating timers are now randomly being skipped as duplicates when they are not duplicates. I checked my version number and noticed I had been upgraded to 6.74 within the past few days.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Updates:

```
PID=08B5h
 DownloadID: 7JKC
 Upgrading FW:
 L674:'L100'-'L673'
 L674:'L100'-'L673'
 New FW: 'L674'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': {ViP722}  R0082163432-R0087234291 R0079259546-R0079259546 R0083956744-R0083956744 R0083604597-R0083604597 R0086643411-R0086643411 R0087811569-R0087811569
 '1[0-8]3[0-1]-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': {ViP722}  R0082163432-R0087234291 R0079259546-R0079259546 R0083956744-R0083956744 R0083604597-R0083604597 R0086643411-R0086643411 R0087811569-R0087811569
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Update for all at 110W:

```
PID=08B5h
 DownloadID: 7KKC
 Upgrading FW:
 L674:'L040'-'L673'
 L674]:'L040'-'L673'
 New FW: 'L674'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': {ViP722}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[0-8]3[0-1]-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': {ViP722}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Sunnyatthebeach said:


> Some of my repeating timers are now randomly being skipped as duplicates when they are not duplicates. I checked my version number and noticed I had been upgraded to 6.74 within the past few days.


Thanks for the warning. I just checked and found one being skipped today. Glad I found it as it is a continuation of what happened on Detroit 1-8-7 in the last episode.

This is a bad omen for L6.74.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Update - expanding to commercial boxes

```
PID=08B3h
 DownloadID: 7MKC
 Upgrading FW:
 L674:'L040'-'L673','X040'-'X673'
 L674:'L040'-'L673','X040'-'X673'
 New FW: 'L674'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': {ViP722}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[0-8]3[0-1]-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': {ViP722}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm now having a problem that seems related to this software rev. Or at the very least, I didn't have this problem before this rev.

Every now and then when I turn on my 722, I have a black screen. If I do PIP, I can see the other tuner's channel, but I can't get anything other than a black screen on TV1. Sometimes there is audio with the black screen, sometimes not.

I have to reboot to fix this. Last night when I turned on my DVR, I was recording 2 shows. I confirmed that even though I was getting the black screen, the 2 shows recorded normally. (Well, up until they got interrupted and restarted during the reboot.)

I haven't tried this any other time, but at least last night, the functioning got so screwed up it wouldn't even let me play a prev recorded show. I kept having PIP boxes on the screen. (But again, the 2 shows recording in the background were fine.)

Anyone see this? Sort of related to this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185730 See post 4. IOW, the screen is black, but in the background, things are fine. Just that I don't see this with recordings, just live TV.

And I had never seen it before recently.

??


----------



## bardobeing (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not sure when they introduced this, but it's incredibly annoying. When you're in My Recordings, and in a folder, select a show and hit info, then hit Cancel, it takes you out a couple levels. It used to just take you out one level, which would be intuitive.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It's been around for a while.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Geez, something else new that I'm noticing at least with this rev. Every now and then, for no reason, the Guide will have No Info Available. And then my timers don't fire because it doesn't have the guide info available for a particular timer. Luckily tonight I caught this in time for a few shows and rapidly set up manual timers.

Tried pulling the AC plug (to reboot), and I never got the question to download new guide data during the reboot, and trying to force a download by browsing to the right, or moving to the right in the Guide isn't working either. Going on 5 hrs now that the Guide hasn't "refreshed" itself. And that includes an hr where the 722 was turned off while we were watching a DVD.

Great ...


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Perform a Check Switch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Next step in troubleshooting diagram: if cold restart doesn't fix EPG in next 24 hours, call and demand replacement. Especially if that two ways to populate the guide (scroll to right and refresh switch matrix) doesn't work either.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

It's back to normal this morning. The Guide is out to the normal 8.5 days or so.

I'll remember a check switch next time. Just surprised that yanking the power cord to force a reboot didn't fix it.

Thanks guys !!


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

Kevin Brown said:


> I'm now having a problem that seems related to this software rev. Or at the very least, I didn't have this problem before this rev.
> 
> Every now and then when I turn on my 722, I have a black screen. If I do PIP, I can see the other tuner's channel, but I can't get anything other than a black screen on TV1. Sometimes there is audio with the black screen, sometimes not.
> 
> ...


I had something similar. I went to playback a recorded show on my external HD and it went to a black screen. I had menu options but Black screen on tv2 on the home distribution. Also my locals were black screen. I did a soft reboot and all was back to normal.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

tymekeeper said:


> I had something similar. I went to playback a recorded show on my external HD and it went to a black screen. I had menu options but Black screen on tv2 on the home distribution. Also my locals were black screen. I did a soft reboot and all was back to normal.


I am fairly sure I've seen this on my wife's 722k now too. Maybe only once on her machine, but even on mine, maybe once a month or less.

Weird ...


----------

